# Bay Flats Lodge - "Success While Wading"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
March 29, 2017

Capt. Chris Martin

*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr*
Monday spelled great fun for the Barkley P. group wading with lures. Barkley and his friends are longtime customers of Bay Flats Lodge, and this was their 2017 outing. Thankfully, the weather and the fish cooperated for them, as they caught quite a few specks and reds on top waters, then the rest on a variety of soft plastics, and slow sinking baits. We went after them again on Tuesday, and had a lot more wind, but the fish didn't seem to mind. Tuesdayâ€™s efforts produced limits of trout and reds again for Barkley and crew, with a few released along the way to fight another day!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
The best part of the mid-coast region Texas, around Seadrift and Port O'Connor, is that you can always find fishable water under most conditions. On Monday, the wind was so high it forced us out of the pattern of the past previous days, but the fish were waiting for us and we caught nonstop for the whole morning, and bagged nice numbers of reds, trout and drum for todayâ€™s Bay Flats Lodge customers who were craving fresh-caught saltwater fillets.

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*

























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies. High around 80F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 66F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 81F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low near 70F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Partial cloudiness early, with scattered showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 79F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Saturday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Partly cloudy with late night showers or thunderstorms. Low 72F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Synopsis: *
A moderate to strong offshore flow is expected to develop Thursday morning as a cold front pushes across the area. A weak to moderate onshore flow returns by Thursday night. Moderate, to occasionally strong, onshore flow will develop by late Friday and continue through the weekend. Scattered showers and thunderstorms may occur Saturday night and Sunday. Winds become offshore by Monday as we begin to dry out. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 78.1 degrees
Seadrift 75.9 degrees
Port Aransas 75.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"The Flats"*

Our newest offering. www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Thanks

Captain Chris Martin


----------

